
There’s No Tech Talent Shortage in Europe – There’s a Smart Hiring Shortage - randomname2
https://medium.com/@danhynes/there-s-no-tech-talent-shortage-in-europe-there-s-a-smart-hiring-shortage-f9fab43a761e
======
anonyfox
There is absolutely no tech talent shortage in europe, but there is a shortage
in _cheap_ tech talent, not only in europe. Businesses want young developers
(<30y), with a broad skillset (fullstack ninja, ...), only a little bit of
experience (accept everything without thought) and life expenses of a student
living on ramen.

If you have true experience and can prove it, you won't be hired, because
you're overqualified (could scratch the ego of the founders wrong) and may ask
for "too much" money, despite you could easily replace a whole group of
inexperienced developers.

Finally, this shows in current startup-products: immature, half-broken, naive
thinking, overvalued, mostly useless.

------
dudul
Here is a little tip, each time you read about "tech talent shortage" replace
with "cheap tech talent shortage". That's what we're really talking about
here.

This article probably applies equally to the US btw.

